
A Sour Surprise for Public Pensions: Two Sets of Books - scottfr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/18/business/dealbook/a-sour-surprise-for-public-pensions-two-sets-of-books.html
======
losteverything
Scary.

The absolute most important datum is "How long will I live?" not 90 for sure
(like the article says).

Ten years more is my guess for me. Makes living now much easier.

If your $ is not in your bank or mattress don't count on it.

My state wants a constitutional amendment to guarantee teachers pensions.

Having a math mind and reading this brings back the "magic" of money. Some
dude fixed my roof magically for money. But pension magic is black magic.
Nothing but a trick,Bullwinkle. "Again, wrong hat!"

